# Is Pensacola and Navarre Pier "First Shot?"



## Southernblood77 (Dec 22, 2009)

Has Pensacola and Navarre Pier started using the "First Shot Rule?"


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

At surfers and boats.:whistling:


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Southernblood77 said:


> Has Pensacola and Navarre Pier started using the "First Shot Rule?"


Pensacola is, Navarre is not.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What is it?


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

MrFish said:


> At surfers and boats.:whistling:


 
If there are two boats running along together do you have to specify which boat for example...?

""First Shot" on white center console with T-top tower running east to west at 400 yards perpindicular to the end of the pier."


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

If you don't like jigs flying at a boat, why not fish further from the beach hoss? I understand the simplicity of sight fishing on the bar, but why not do it 6+ miles east of the pier. When we run the boat were at least 2miles south of the pier and don't cut to the bars till were past portofino or chasing bait,rays etc. Then again if it's not against the law, have at it feel free to cut people off, but you'd feel the same with another boat zig zagging off your bow too 

And to answer your question first shot is basically a rule that will enable you to see the fish and throw on it with out having a casting contest and 40 jigs landing on a single fish..... Navarre likes to bomb fish, that's why they catch less. The guys who do kill over there are veterans and can out cast most people. Takes years to sling lead like the local boys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

FreeDiver said:


> If you don't like jigs flying at a boat, why not fish further from the beach hoss? I understand the simplicity of sight fishing on the bar, but why not do it 6+ miles east of the pier. When we run the boat were at least 2miles south of the pier and don't cut to the bars till were past portofino or chasing bait,rays etc. Then again if it's not against the law, have at it feel free to cut people off, but you'd feel the same with another boat zig zagging off your bow too
> 
> And to answer your question first shot is basically a rule that will enable you to see the fish and throw on it with out having a casting contest and 40 jigs landing on a single fish..... Navarre likes to bomb fish, that's why they catch less. The guys who do kill over there are veterans and can out cast most people. Takes years to sling lead like the local boys.
> 
> ...


Not sure why you say Navarre catches less fish, when typically they catch more fish than all the other piers. I have fished both ways for nearly 40 years and "cutthroat" is really not as bad as people make it out to be. Either way is fine with me.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I figured I'd have a comment from a Navarre fisherman. And I don't see where your numbers come from. Ive fished both as well. And I've watched fish get hung sure, then I've seen them get bombed and haul ass. It gives people a chance not to have to battle casting veterans.... You see where I'm going with this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

FreeDiver said:


> I figured I'd have a comment from a Navarre fisherman. And I don't see where your numbers come from. Ive fished both as well. And I've watched fish get hung sure, then I've seen them get bombed and haul ass. It gives people a chance not to have to battle casting veterans.... You see where I'm going with this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 There is argument for both sides as far as cutthroat vs first shot, but as far as numbers go, Navarre is just about always on top. The past few years at Navarre, when I have seen a cobia first and casted to it, most of the locals (veterans), did not even cast. They let me work the fish. Here is a scenerio that I have seen many times: 5 hungry fish come in at Navarre and lures land all around them. All the fish are hung and they land 3 or 4. First shot rule: 5 hungry fish come in and one angle cast and all fish go down on this lure. Angler hangs the fish and the rest disappear. I have seen that many times as well. 
This subject is entirely subjective, but I am basing my post on many many years of cobia fishing and quite a few pier cobia to my name. When I was younger, I loved first shot because I had great eyes. I guess I could say that first shot is discrimination against us older guys who have lost some of our eyesight. HA! I am in no way trying to bash your post, because there is an argument for both sides, Im just posting my personal experiences.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah I'll stick with first shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

reelthrill said:


> There is argument for both sides as far as cutthroat vs first shot, but as far as numbers go, Navarre is just about always on top. The past few years at Navarre, when I have seen a cobia first and casted to it, most of the locals (veterans), did not even cast. They let me work the fish. Here is a scenerio that I have seen many times: 5 hungry fish come in at Navarre and lures land all around them. All the fish are hung and they land 3 or 4. First shot rule: 5 hungry fish come in and one angle cast and all fish go down on this lure. Angler hangs the fish and the rest disappear. I have seen that many times as well.
> This subject is entirely subjective, but I am basing my post on many many years of cobia fishing and quite a few pier cobia to my name. When I was younger, I loved first shot because I had great eyes. I guess I could say that first shot is discrimination against us older guys who have lost some of our eyesight. HA! I am in no way trying to bash your post, because there is an argument for both sides, Im just posting my personal experiences.


i agree cutthroat catches more fish and creates more competition. first shot is fair but keeps lots of aspects out of it. all there is is the eyes and i respect that but first shot u can see the wad of 20 call first shot let them close enough for the whole pier to see them and even with a bad cast hooks the smallest fish and second shot is machine qun fire and no more caught. first shot is great on singles and doubles but multiple fish cutthroat is better


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

I always get first shot.... on my boat.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

The way your thinking on this is off. First shot would get the first fish, yes.... The other 1 or 15 will still eat. Just because one of them is hooked doesn't make the others dive or not eat. I've watched fish swim up to a hooked fish by the pier slung a jig to him and boom there's another fish on the drag.Now throwing 40 jigs on 3 fish....... You'll get lucky to walk away clean with out a cluster. And sure some one might get eaten then you have to worry about every one else reeling. Up or getting out of the way during chaos... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

